# Skid Steer snow blowers



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you run a Blower that is equipment to run on Hi flow Hydro on a Low flow machine?

I'm looking at a used FFC 84" blower and apparently it will run on 22 to 37 GPM systems. 
I run a Cat 246B with regular flow Hydro. the model is a FFC 6785D.

I'm not looking to load trucks or blow snow 100' up into the air or anything. 

Dave.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

No, they don't work real good unless you are running hi-flow. 
Find a blower that is sized to the machine you will be using.
It's not the 100 ft. distance that's the problem. You just won't be running a decent GPM to the blower pumps.
Keep looking


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I've heard that before and wasn't sure. So by not running enough flow to the blower what happens? I was going to test it out on a low flow machine. Would changing the pump be an option?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

theoretically, you should be able to change the hydraulic motor on the snowblower to something that requires a little less volumn


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

The hydraulic motor volume must be closely matched to the pump running it.
Not just a matter of hi flow or standard flow. Erskine uses 5 different fan motor volumes on their std flow es2000 series alone. Also the auger motors have a couple different volumes.
If the pump is tosmallthe fanrpm is reduced andthrowing distance suffers. If the pump is to large you can wipe out the motor and your skidsteer because your over speeding it
Ken


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok thanks Ken. I guess I'll pass on the blower.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Why dave was it more than 10 bucks


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;896032 said:


> Why dave was it more than 10 bucks


It was on a high flow Bobcat Mark. My Cat is not High flow. The price is great. 
Do I sense a slight hint or resentment?

Besides your truck is a 6 speed my left leg would be killing me at the end of the night. You need it anyhow so no point selling it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have a specific job for a blower, if not don't bother getting one. I also agree the high flow won't work.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was looking to use it for doing my driveways as apposed to a truck and plow Dave. Possibly for relocation work as well. Might just be faster with the 9' bucket thou.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

My case has high flow. I will give you 500 for your cat twords my case and your in business


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

And another 10 grand


----------

